# Receiving a refund via BitCoin



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2015)

Bit frustrated right now. Long story short I purchased a domain name from internet.bs where I have several other domain names purchased. Usually I pay with my card or via PayPal but this time I decided I'd use Bitcoin since I had some in my Coinbase wallet and have never used it. I order the domain, get the invoice, and transfer the total from my Coinbase wallet to the address that appeared on the invoice. After 12 hours I contact internet.bs regarding this and was told they never received payment. It's been about 48 hours now and I was told:



> The payment has not been processed as it was delayed from your end. You can claim a refund from the Bitcoin page and make the payment again to register the domain name.


It was not delayed, I sent it within 2 minutes after the invoice was generated. Very frustrating. I don't know how I am supposed to 'claim a refund' from Coinbase regarding this, since the funds are already gone and at their destination I would imagine. It says there are 233 confirmations as well, whatever the hell that means.

So, now what?


----------



## drmike (Aug 14, 2015)

... and BitCoin is the payment method of the future ehh?  So niche....


----------



## Nyr (Aug 14, 2015)

If there are multiple confirmations, the transaction is clearly completed and Coinbase has nothing to do with it anymore. You need to solve this with Internet.bs or their payment processor.

I used BitPay and Coinbase to pay many times and it has always been seamless, still you are dependent on the good will of Internet.bs since a dispute can't be opened, obviously.

Edit: just to clarify, the confirmations mean the transaction has been received and is completed. You need to tell Internet.bs about this, since it looks like a mishap with the IPN, just like it happens from time to time with PayPal.


----------



## drmike (Aug 14, 2015)

internet.bs (who I moved away from years ago for fubars) has Bitpay on their front page.  Lots of folks use Bitpay to instant convert funds to dollars and simplify the unapproachable mess that is Bitcoin.

Unsure if Bitpay deals with end customers, but I'll put them in loop too since they are the processor.


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 14, 2015)

Personally I would screenshot your Bitcoin wallet which shows you paid them, wether it's on your mobile phone or web wallet.


----------



## joepie91 (Aug 14, 2015)

Coinbase should show you a transaction ID somewhere. Look it up on Blockchain.info, and see whether it went through (and got confirmed). If yes, it was paid, and it's now Internet.bs/BitPay's problem (link them to the transaction if necessary). If not, Coinbase screwed something up and you should contact them about it.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 18, 2015)

Got it sorted out. There was a refund button option on the BitPay invoice. I guess the price between the time I paid and the time it was received changed and there was a $0.01 difference in what I sent and what they wanted. Meh.


----------



## qps (Aug 18, 2015)

Speaking of BitPay, I saw that they now offer the ability to process refunds for payments processed through their site.


----------

